# Resolved-Pernod isn't Eating



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2008)

I am really worried about my little girl. As some of you know, when we arrived in Canada from the UK, she had slight head tilt and was off her food. A trip to the vets showed she had an ear infection, and was given treatment. She started to perk up, the tilt disappeared and she seemed much better.

Since then, she has had good days, but, more increasingly, days when she just isn't acting normally. Her appetite (and she has always been greedy) has just about disappeared. She had started to eat Oxbow pellets, which she seemed to love, then started to only eat the pellets I had brought from the UK, to not eating any pellets at all. She ate the Critical Care which the vet gave us, but now only takes that if I syringe it to her. 

She won't take any of the treats that she normally goes crazy for (papaya tablets, oats, carrot). She will eat salad greens and brocoli, and nibbles at a tiny bit of hay, Of course, she has lost a lot of weight, and seems disinterested in anything. I have noticed she is drinking more.

I have called the vet, and am waiting to hear back from them to see if they can get her in today. It is breaking my heart to see my fiesty little bundle of fur looking so depressed 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 7, 2008)

You have a PM.


----------



## m.e. (May 7, 2008)

How are her teeth?

Poor Pernod ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2008)

Quick update - my Knight in Shining Armour (aka Pet_Bunny, aka Stan ) has come to the rescue again. He is taking me to the vet he uses this afternoon. I will update later.

Emily - When the vet last looked at her teeth, she said there were slight spurs, but nothing that would cause a problem. Whether this has changed, I don't know :?. She manages to chew her brocoli OK, but it's like she just has no interest in food at all .

Jan


----------



## Haley (May 7, 2008)

Poor Pernod! Im so glad shes able to get in to see Stan's vet. It does sound like maybe its her teeth if shes being picky about certain foods. 

Let us know how things go. I'll be thinking of your little girl.

Stan, youre a hero :hug:


----------



## polly (May 7, 2008)

hope she is ok ray:


----------



## cheryl (May 7, 2008)

Aww poor little Pernod

Will be keeping her in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2008)

Gosh I hope Pernod is okayray:.

Stan, you're awesome!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 7, 2008)

Any news about Pernod?ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 8, 2008)

Well, Stan and I went to the vet with Pernod. She checked her all over and took her temperature. Her teeth are not the cause of the problem - the slight spurs are just the same as they have been for months. SHe asked lots of questions, and seems to think that stress from the move could be causing her system to have problems . I am wondering if the fact that they weren't allowed anything to eat on the journey (which woked out at about 18 hours) may have had something to do with it.

So, they gave her sub q fluids and a baytril injection, and I have to give her Baytril orally for the next 10 days. Also have to force feed her Critical Care, baby food, yoghurt, and give her free feed of baby greens, dandelions and hay. Stan has given me a few different kinds of pellets to try her with, as well as some alfalfa hay and some yummy treats. Hopefully something will tickle her tastebuds. We have to go back tomorrow for more fluids.

Pernod has lost a lot of weight. Today she was 1.92 kg which is about 4.2 lbs. She was 5.8 lbs in the UK, and about 5 lbs 4 weeks ago 

Stan had his camera, and took lots of pics, so hopefully, he will post some here. 

Thanks for your good wishes. Please keep them coming!

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 8, 2008)

Aw, so glad Pernod is okay! Certainly the move could have caused a bit of stress, but I would think it would have gone by now. Hard to say though.

Get Well Pernod!

Can't wait for those pics, Stan!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 8, 2008)

That poor baby! I sort of wondered if it wasn't the move! 

Keep us posted please! I'm so glad you had Stan to help you to the vet! Again, the heart of our forum is showing through!!


----------



## Pipp (May 8, 2008)

Hey Jan, I've missed so much with your move! We need to chat!!

Hope Pernod feels better soon.  

Pipp was losing weight and generally not well for a while when she was about a year old. She, too, only had very slight molar spurs, the vet didn't think that was her problem, but I requested they be treated and it made all the difference. 

My vet used a seditive, not gas, just knocked her out for15 minutes and did the trim. She had a very sore little mouth for a couple of days from the brace stretching it (I asked them to watch for that for future trimmings, it was never that bad again), once she got Metacam and the pain wore off, she started gaining weight, etc., and was soon right as rain. 

Obviously you know your little girl and her history very well, but Ifigured I'd throw that out there in case it's worth a shot?

Hope all is well with the relocation, etc. (And so sorry about the weather, been thinking about you constantly with every bad report!) 

sas


----------



## Marietta (May 8, 2008)

Hi!

Any progress with pellet eating? Do you see her favour any of the different kind of pellets the vet gave you? In regard to yoghurt, I think you should skip it, it could cause your bun GI problems and aggrevate the situation. Stick with fresh, nice smelling hay (is she a hay eater?), pellets and different kind of greens, till you find something she really likes. Does she eat Critical Care or only if force fed to her?

Marietta


----------



## naturestee (May 8, 2008)

Poor Pernod.

I was wondering if Bene-bac might help some? I know the Critical Care has some probiotics in it too, but it would be a little extra help to keep her gut flora in balance, just in case. I wouldn't feed the yogurt because rabbits are often lactose intolerant.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 8, 2008)

Oh no Jan, poor Pernod!I wish I could help, but I know she is in fantastic hands with you (and bless you Stan for helping out!)

Get better soon Pernod!:hug:You know how much I love that little lady.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your responses!

Pipp, when she was first ill a month ago, I did think it was her teeth, but the slight spurs have been there for over a year now with no change :?.

Marietta and Naturestee - thanks for the tip. I am not going to give the yoghurt, she wouldn't take it anyway. She _was_ eating the Critical Care off a spoon, but the last few days I've had to force feed her with a syringe. She wouldn't touch the baby food, or any of the different types of pellets. She had some more salad greens, and a little kale and brocoli, but nothing else. She picked at a bit of hay, but soon lost interest.

To be honest, it just looks like she has given up on life . This morning, she didn't even look up when I went in the room, and the spark of mischief she had in her eyes has gone. Her poops are very small and dark, but she is drinking loads, and peeing loads. 

It's killing me, seeing my little girl like this. She was always the one in charge, the bossy little madam, and I would give anything to have her like that again. John is getting off work early to take us back this afternoon, so I'll update later.

Jess, thanks! I wish Judith was here! (our expert rabbit vet).

Jan


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2008)

Poor Pernod. Im really praying that she pulls through this.

I think if I were you I would skip the yogurt- the lactose could really throw her tummy off. 

Have you tried nutrical to get her weight up?

Praying for you and your girl.

Haley


----------



## Marietta (May 8, 2008)

Jan, do you have any of her old pellets left? If not, somebody from your family/friends living in England can courier you some bags of the pellets she used to eat.Also, maybe you could stimulate her appetite with herbs (dill, rosemary, basil, mint, thyme etc.)? Most buns gladly eat herbs, they're so tasty. Haley's right, Nutrical would help stimulate her appetite.

Don't give up and don't let her give up. When my Vitto barely made it through a severe GI stasis bout in the past and there were days that I thought I'd lose him, I never showed it to him, never cried or dispaired in his presence. I always kissed and hugged him and told him that he has to get well for me. And, thank God, he did.

Please try Nutrical and various herbs, I hope and pray she eats.

Marietta


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 8, 2008)

Good luck with the visit to the vet. You will probably miss this post as you and John are heading out the door. 

I got Jan some Nutrical when we first met in April 9. I guess Pernod is having none of it even when it was served with oats. Jan even tried putting some on Pernods nose, and it ended up all over the place or Shadow would lick it off her nose.

Jan tried to order pellets from the UK, but the company isn't allowed to ship it into Canada. 







Here is Pernod at the Vets yesterday.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 8, 2008)

Jan, I'm so sad to hear Pernod isn't doing very well. How is she this evening?ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 9, 2008)

Well, we saw Dr Steele today (the rabbit vet) and she was lovely. I mentioned checking her teeth again, and gave them a thorough look and said they aren't causing any problems. She said she could see Pernod was very depressed and checked her stomach, and then her bladder to see if there could be any stones (which there weren't).

Then she said that it could be a problem with her liver or kidneys, especially as she is drinking more than usual. So she took blood and is going to test for as many things as she can. She is phoning tomorrow with the results. Depending on what they show, then we will decide where to go from there .

Pernod has had some kale, salad leaves and the tiniest bit of alfalfa hay that Stan gave me. She took her Baytril with no fuss, but spit out the Critical Care. I am going to try some Nutrical later, though it's a messy process and I usually end up with more on me than inside her :?.

Marietta, I am sure Pernod is picking up on my feelings so I am trying to be positive with her. I've had a VERY generous offer from Flashy about sending UK pellets over (thanks :hug.

I guess we just wait now until I get the results tomorrow. Thanks all for your support.

Jan


----------



## cheryl (May 9, 2008)

Awww Jan i'm sorry Pernod isn't her usual bunnyself....i just hope it's nothing serious and she will be back to her old self soon...i will be praying that the blood tests come back all ok.....also what a kind gesture from Tracey....she is just lovely that girl 

That picture of Pernod wrapped up in her little pink towel is so cute...she is such a sweet girl 

Cheryl


----------



## HoneyPot (May 9, 2008)

Well, I wish I could say I'm happy it's not her teeth, but I was hoping it was - that's usually the easy answer. 

I find the trick with nutrical in my house is to smear it on the TOP of the front paws. Charlie HATES the stuff, but I think he hates the feeling of it smeared all over the tops of his paws more and will eventually clean it off. He'll sit there with it forever, but that stuff smells so bad, I think he gives in eventually just to get it off. I also find the tops of the paws is not as messy because then they're not running around getting it everywhere.

*still praying for our little lady*

Nadia


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 9, 2008)

Can the feed company ship to the USA? then someone ship to Canada? We could get a bag of the feed to ween her over if you think that would help!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Pernod isn't feeling well  Poor girl. I hope the test results come back tomorrow with something. Of course I don't want her to be sick, but perhaps it will show something treatable? I really hope she'll be okay! She can do it! Her story is close to my heart because my little Mylo is also a Dutch and made a long journey by air... I'm so glad my boy handled everything well and wish the same were true for Miss Pernod!


----------



## Marietta (May 9, 2008)

Jan, please let us know what the results will show, when you'll hear from your vet, you have an anxious crowd here waiting for good news....In regard to the UK feed, the company may have a restriction in exporting to Canada, but what about an individual, i.e. any of your friends back home sending some bags by courier? I don't believe this would be a problem. 

And, yes, Tracey IS a real angel! :hearts I think the least she deserves for her kindness is a RO fun club!arty0002:

Marietta


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2008)

Any results yet? 

I do think they're very wise to check out the increased water intake, etc, that was my first thought when I saw that part.

FTR, Pipp's vet did xrays (at my request) and checked her teeth visually while she was sedated, said the spurs weren't touching anything, no marks on her tongue or mouth and he really didn't think they were the problem. But Pipp is an amazing wimp when it comes to stuff like that, just the slightest spur will put her off some/most of her food and her water. Then she ends up with decreased nutrition, deydration, imbalances, etc. 

I doubt that's Pernod's problem, but if everything else is ruled out, it's worth a shot.

Meanwhile, hope the results are conclusive and show somethingeasy to fix.



sas ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 9, 2008)

Sorry everyone, no results today . I rang the vet and the results weren't arriving until late today, so they will ring me tomorrow :?.

SAS, this vet did say that if the results didn't show anything, then they would most likely do Pernod's teeth anyway as another option. (And I don't believe that Pipp is a wimp)

Pernod has begrudgingly taken a bit more Nutrical, a papaya tablet pinkbouce and we are in the garden now, and she is eating a little grass. She is still drinking a LOT. Guess it's going to be a long wait for the vet call :?

Oh, and Tracy (Flashy) has got some pellets and is going to ship them. Thanks soooo much,Tracy :hug:.

Jan


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 10, 2008)

Oh no, I hope Pernod gets better soon! We need some good news right now.
Give her lots of extra hugs and kisses from us!


----------



## Flashy (May 10, 2008)

The food is now winging it's way over to Canada for Pernod. Fingers crossed it helps!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2008)

Flashy, did you get that feed for her somehow?

Gosh I hope she does better!!! I've been keeping her in my prayers!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 10, 2008)

Continued thoughts and prayers for Pernod.ray: It's driving me crazy that I can't be there to help.


----------



## cheryl (May 10, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> The food is now winging it's way over to Canada for Pernod. Fingers crossed it helps!



I really hope that will do the trick...poor little Pernod.

Keeping Pernod in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## Flashy (May 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Flashy, did you get that feed for her somehow?


Yeh. I just went round all the shops in the area until I found the right food, checked with Jan that it was right, and then sent it airmail too her. It was bizarre contents, and Canada are strict, so they had to check it would not get seized at customs but they told me it would be fine because there is nothing there about not allowing rabbit food in.


----------



## Haley (May 10, 2008)

That is so kind of you, Flashy. I really hope those pellets help our little girl to feel a little better!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 10, 2008)

How is Pernod today? And thank you, Flashy, for sending her regular food all the way from England!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 10, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry I've missed this! 

I'm so sad to hear that Pernod isn't well.... it must be so frustrating for you to not know what's wrong with her too... I'm sure though that with you, and the vets and Stan helping out she has the very best care! 

Fingers and paws crossed here that she gets better and that the UK pellets help... and Flashy is AMAZING for sorting those out for you! :nod

I hope to hear good news soon! :hug:

Jen xx


----------



## LuvaBun (May 10, 2008)

Tracy, you are an angel. Thank you so much!

Well, I wish I had better news . I phoned the vet twice, but they said the rabbit vet wasn't on duty, and the vet that was didn't know about rabbits, and it would be Monday before they spoke to me. However, when we got in this afternoon, the rabbit vet (Dr Steele) had left a message. The bloods showed that Pernod has something going on with her liver, and she suspects she may have fatty liver disease. Also, her calcium levels are high which may means she might have an abdominable (sp) growth or tumor :tears2:.

I'm devastated! I looked up the causes of fatty liver, but can't seem to find much except the type of litter and certain feeds. I am speaking to Dr Steele on Monday, and she wants to see her early next week. Until then, she said to give her as much food as we can, despite her not liking being syringe fed. I think it's going to be a case of John holding her and me syringing her.

My poor little girl . Please keep prayiing for her (for us)!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (May 10, 2008)

ray:

I wonder if the sudden weight loss could have caused the fatty liver disease.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2008)

Oh no 

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-5/calcium.html

Here's a list of veggies and calcium levels - maybe you can use this if you get her eating again on her own?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 11, 2008)

Oh no, this is the first time I've been on in days and when I saw this post I just filled with dread. I'll keep Pernod in my thoughts. I am so glad that Pet_Bunny has been such an amazing help to you through all this.

ray:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry it wasn't better news.... 

I'll keep thinking of you and Pernod and hope she can eat some to keep her going!
:hug:
Jen xx


----------



## cheryl (May 11, 2008)

Oh Jan...i'm sorry to hear that about Pernod

You and Pernod are both in my thoughts:hug:

Cheryl


----------



## ChinaBun (May 11, 2008)

Get well soon, Pernod!

Eat, girl, eat!


----------



## Marietta (May 11, 2008)

As Naturestee said, maybe her liver was affected by the sudden loss of weight. I hope the shipped pellets arrive in time and stimulate her appetite. Tracey, you were really God-sent for Jan and little Pernod!

Marietta


----------



## juliew19673 (May 11, 2008)

Pernod is in my prayers and hope she pulls through this. Ihope the pellets she was so used to stimulate her appetite (how great Flashy for finding these and sending).

ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 12, 2008)

Ijust want to say I'm thinking of you guys. 

For Pernod ray:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 12, 2008)

Any news on Pernod?


----------



## Marietta (May 12, 2008)

How's Pernod doing today?

Marietta


----------



## naturestee (May 12, 2008)

Jan? Any updates? :tears2:ray:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 12, 2008)

I'm sorry about Pernod. I'm praying for the little guy. Please get well soon!

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 12, 2008)

:bigtears:I'm afraid Pernod isn't doing good at all. She was a bit snuffly yesterday, and wouldn't even eat her salad last night. This morning when I got up, she had lots of discharge all aver her nose and mouth - so much it was a real shock. Again, she wouldn't touch any food either.

I rang the vets that took the blood test, but Dr Steele wasn't there until 10 am and then she was doing surgeries. I asked if she could phone me before she started, but I heard nothing. I rang the first vets we went to a few weeks ago, and although there was no appointments, I think they guessed how desperate I was. They spoke to the rabbit vet (Dr Goble) and she said if we could make it for 11 am she would see us. Luckily, John is on late shift (4 - midnight) this week so we went straight over.

She thoroughly checked Pernod, and found a lump . She also checked her teeth, eyes and ears. She said the ear infection is back, and is connected to the nasal discharge. Most likely pastuerella, due to her immune system being down. She took x-rays and showed us the results. They broke my heart. It looks like a tumour on her liver, and that is what the lump was . It is most likely that this has caused the weight loss, rather than the other way round.

She gave us our options - chemo isn't really feasible for her the state she's in now as it would comprimise her immune system even more. She said we could try stronger antibiotics to clear her infection and also give her something to stimulate her appetite and see how she is after that. The other option was the worst one, which I think you can all guess at what it was, and I don't feel I can let her go without trying to give her a little more quality time:tears2:

So, I got some other antibiotics (Sulfatrim) and have to get the Cisapride tomorrow to stimulate her appetite, and have to clean her nose every hour. I can only tell you how absolutely devastated I am, knowing I am going to lose her. I can't imagine how I'm going to get through this - I am crying as I write this. I want to have some happy times with her before I have to say 'Goodbye' but if she is not showing any signs of getting better, I don't want her to suffer. We go back to see Dr Goble on Thursday.

Please keep us in your thoughts. I love my little girl!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (May 12, 2008)

Oh my god. I'm so sorry Jan. I hope the new antibiotics help and at least give Pernod a chance for more happy times.

The vet is sure it's a tumor on her liver? No chance it's an abcess or something? Is surgery possible if the infection responds to the antibiotics?

:tears2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 12, 2008)

Oh no.... I'm so sorry Jan... I can't imagine how you must be feeling... 

I hope that at the very least you can get lots of quality time with her, and that the new antibiotics help.... ray:

Jen xx


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this, Luvabun. It must be so hard for you dealing with this, right after your move and all.
I hope Pernod will improve with the new antibiotics, and you will have some more time with her. Maybe she will even get well enough to start chemo, and survive for a long time still.
Keeping fingers and paws crossed for all of you. :hug:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 12, 2008)

Poor Pernod and you (and John).. I'll keep you in all in my prayers and hope for the best - so easy to fear the worst, but try to keep positive thoughts as at least there stillIS hope! :hug:ray:


----------



## cheryl (May 12, 2008)

Oh no Jan! i'm so sorry...poor Pernod 

Your both deep in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## Maureen Las (May 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Pernod. 

Maybe he's had this problem for awhile and the move sort of lowered his immune system to the point where it is presenting itself now. 


It"s absolutely nothing that you had any control over.


----------



## f_j (May 12, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry about Pernod . I hope that there is something they can do for her. You'll both be in my thoughts!


----------



## Haley (May 12, 2008)

Oh Jan, my heart is breaking for you and John. I know how much she means to you both. 

Can you ask to take the xrays to Stans vet for a second opinion? Did she discuss whether or not a biopsy would be possible to determine if its an abscess or a tumor? From what I understand they look very similar on an xray. Or I wonder if it would be worth trying Bicillin injections just in case? It couldnt hurt and could actually help the other infection if you did it every other day.

Please dont give up hope.Pernod isa strong one and I just know she'll fight as long as she can. 

We're here for you Jan. Im praying for you and your special girl.

Haley


----------



## ChinaBun (May 13, 2008)

Jan, here's hoping that you have a lot of quality time left with Pernod, if it's not In The Cards for her to recover. Poor little bunny. I know this is hard for you.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 13, 2008)

:tears2:Oh Jan...I was dreading coming on here and hearing this news. I can't tell you how devastated I am, I was really hoping that she could pull through this.When I first met Pernod I knew what a special little bunny she is - even my dad fell for her and he really isn't a rabbit person! I'm so so sorry for you and Pernod, Jan. I'm hereif everyou need to talk, ok?:hug:


Sending prayers of strength to you and Pernod.ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 13, 2008)

Oh Jan!! :cry2I'm so sorry about Pernod. I hope she gets better from the ear infection and stuff.... I know your heart must be breaking.

*hugs*


----------



## HoneyPot (May 13, 2008)

Ugh, Jan... this is the first time I've been on in a bit and i came to check on our girl first. I'm so sorry this is happening, I don't even know what to say, it's just such a shock and I'm speechless and so sad. I love Pernod so much, I can only imagine how painful this is for you - so not a good time for her or you these past few weeks. 

My heart is with both of you guys, and Pernod has been in my thoughts constantly (and will continue to be). 

LOTS of love and hugs to you and Pernod. 

Nadia


----------



## Flashy (May 13, 2008)

*cuddles Jan*

You know I can relate because of what is happening with my Sweep, currently. I hope, hope, hope that the food gets to you soon and can help in some small way.

You know where I am if you want to talk/vent/chat or anything at all.

I'll be thinking of you and Pernod and wishing I could do more to help.

x


----------



## Marietta (May 13, 2008)

Oh, God, Jan, I just logged-in (due to these persistant webpage access problems) and saw this...I couldn't help crying for sweet Pernod...I just couldn't believe what I was reading...

I wanted to tell you that, as Haley said, I also think it would be a good idea to be absolutely certain on if it's an abscess or a tumor by getting a second opinion. It is, indeed, accurate that an abscess looks like a tumor on an x-ray. Please note that Pasteurella causes abscesses in various parts of the rabbit body, both external and internal, an abscess attached to an organ is common. So, make sure of what it is, as an abscess has a completely different prognosis than a liver tumor.

Just hang in there, have courage, give Pernod a lot of kisses from Vitto and me.

Marietta


----------



## juliew19673 (May 13, 2008)

Just wanted to check in today and see how Pernod (and you) are doing?:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 13, 2008)

Firstly, I want to thank you all for your kind words and messages - they are helping me try and get through this.

Haley, the vet I went to is Stan's original vet (I think the one he actually got Pebbles from). She is excellent, and I know I was lucky to see her, as she doesn't usually have any appointments free at short notice. When I see her on Thursday, she is actually starting work early just to fit us in. She showed me the xrays, and also xrays of what a normal bunny should be like. Pernod's liver is a different shape. She also has a slight abnormal heartbeat, and her heart is a little larger than normal.

She did mention a biopsy, but can't do it with the pasteurella being so bad, so hopefully the Sulfatrim will help clear it. I have to say that I don't think Pernod was quite as snuffly this morning, and although there is still a lot of discharge, it was nowhere near as much as yesterday. I am still cleaning her nose every hour, and she seems quite pleased about that. i also bathed her fromt paws as they were all sticky too.

She has 3 syringes of Critical Care so far today, and although not happy about it, she didn't spit out so much. At the moment we are in the garden (she seems happier outside) and she has eaten some dandelions and grass on her own, which she wouldn't even try yesterday. Then she lays in a sunny spot dozing.

Something I did notice. Yesterday, SHadow wouldn't go anywhere near Pernod, not even before we went to the vet. He would like go near her, then turn and hop quickly away. Possibly sensing something? Today, although not snuggling, they did lay in the same area, and have eaten grass together.

So, I guess we will know better what our options are on Thursday. I just wish that her liver would miraculously 'put itself right' and my little girl could be back to normal. I keep telling her I need her more than Perry (her previous bondmate and true love), and so does Shadow.

Thanks again for all your support :hug:

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (May 13, 2008)

Well it sounds like Stan's vet is a very good one so that is one positive thing. 
I have never used sulfatrim so I don't know how fast it kicks in.. I know that it has sometimes taken babette 48-72 hrs to be better when she has the respiratory infction(probably pasturella also)

I sure hope that she improves .....
I believe that some petrabbits become more attentive when their partner is sick and others are repelled by it. I believe that in nature if one rabbit is ill other rabbits instinctively know that the sick rabbit will attract predators. Instinct would make them keep their distance.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 13, 2008)

Jan,

I'm just catching up on this now....stupid computer issues! I'm so sorry for all of the pain and stress that you all are having to go through. ray:for healing, strength, and peace for Pernod, you and John. I just know that she feels all of the love that you are giving her.....Take care...here's hoping that Thursday brings better news.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 15, 2008)

How are you and Pernod doing, Jan?:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2008)

Hi Jess, thanks for asking.

Well, we went back to see Dr Goble this afternoon. Pernod seemed much perkier yesterday, and ate oats for the first time in a week, as well as grass in the garden. She also seemed less snuffly.

Dr Goble was really pleased with how the Sulfatrim was helping the pasteurella. She said that Pernod looked lots better, and although she still has a bad upper respitory infection, her lungs are clear. She also checked her ears again and said there is a lot less puss in them than on Monday. So we have a prescription for another 2 weeks of Sulfatrim, and some more Cisapride. We also have another appointment for next Thursday.

I asked if it was possible that it was an abcess on her liver. She said it was unlikely, as they can usually tell by the density of the shadow on the x-ray. However, she said if the pasteurella continues to improve they may take another x-ray and see if it has reduced, or any other changes.

I know if it is a tumour then options are limited. But Pernod is looking so much happier than on Monday (when I thought she may not see the day out), that as long as she isn't suffering I will do all I can for her. Tracy (Flashy) has been a great inspiration as she is going through similar with Sweep.

As for today, Stan brought me back from the vet. He also brought a lot of dandelions, which Pernod and Shadow fought over. Also, he gave us some Oxbow Orchard hay, and Pernod ate some - the first hay she has touched in a week . I am so grateful to him.

And yes, Shadow returned to Pernod's side yesterday . There friendship is now back to normal (well, nearly). I know we are still in a lot of trouble, but with all your good wishes and prayers, we are fighting.

Thank you :hug:

Jan


----------



## naturestee (May 15, 2008)

Thank goodness she's starting to feel better. And Pet Bunny saves the day again!

Give Pernod a snuggle for me, will you?


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2008)

Yes, Stan is a true gentleman. And he's even offered to give us a lift next Thursday, if John's shifts don't allow him to take us.

I will definately snuggle Pernod for you - she is being quite affectionate these days 

Jan


----------



## Marietta (May 16, 2008)

It's so important that Pernod started eating again. It's also good that the antibiotics work, so I believe that at the end of the further 2-week treatment all the pastereulla sumptoms will be under control. When Pernod gets well from it, I think a second x-ray + a second medical opinion would be worth it.

Keep us posted on her progress.
Marietta


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 16, 2008)

Oh Jan - I am so happy to hear she is feeling a bit better! She is such a fighter that girl - and that's why we love her.:hug:

Continued thoughts and prayers ray:


----------



## Haley (May 16, 2008)

Oh Jan, Im so happy to hear Pernod is perking up a bit. Ive been thinking of you guys all week and hoping she was doing ok. 

Please give her a little nose pat from me. 

And Stan, I cant tell you much it warms my heart to know how you have been there for Jan and Pernod during this difficult time. We've all always known what a special person you are and it really shows by how selflessly you have helped our dear friends. I think I speak for all of us here when I say "thank you" for just being you :hug:

Sending lots of hugs and prayers from me and my warren :hug1

Haley


----------



## Hollybaby (May 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure the cause of all of it is stress from moving. :hiding:I have been reading a lot of rabbit books and this is definatly the case. but give her a while to get use to her new suroundings. :lookaroundAlso snuggle and comfort her so she knows your still their. this will make her feel better. Hope this helped! 

[align=center]Madeline:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 17, 2008)

It was so nice to see Pernod feeling a little better.Shewas active and actually eating some dandelions and Orchard grass when I saw her on Thursday. A week before, she was not eating or moving around. But she is a fighter, and poor Jan is spending all her time with the bunnies (it is difficult to get around without a car where she lives).Pernod's weight has stabilized and remains around 1.92 Kg (4.5 lbs). I didn't pick her up, but was able to give her nose rubs. I am glad Dr. Goble has taken Pernod under her care and following up onPernod's progress.

These pictures were taken on Thursday (May15).







Pernod is on the scale as we checked for her weight. She was more aware of her surroundings than a week ago.













Here she is fighting off Shadow for the dandelions. Sometimes Shadow would grab a piece out of Pernods mouth.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 17, 2008)

Having some Orchid hay for the first time.  That is another type of pellets I left for Pernod to try. 
If she doesn't like it, Shadow will have it. He will eat anything and everything. 








Looking for more food.


----------



## Haley (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Stan! She and Shadow are so cute together.

Im so glad to hear and see how alert she is and that shes eating the hay and greens. 

Keep fighting, Pernod! We all love you so much!


----------



## cheryl (May 17, 2008)

Aww i loved the pictures!

Jan..i'm so happy to hear that Pernod is feelingmore cheery now..that's just happy news 

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 18, 2008)

Stan, you are a very kind and caring person - I've always known that, but it's so wonderful to hear of someone being nice because they want to. So many people are just too busy anymore to care.

Jan, I'm so glad she's feeling better. She is so cute with her "picture" on the feed bag LOL! 

When I read a thread like this, where people come together to help and support each other and their bunnies..... it really warms my heart and makes me realize the true blessing this forum has been for so many.


----------



## HoneyPot (May 18, 2008)

Awww, I'm so glad Pernod has perked up, I've been so worried about her. Just any sign of progress warms my heart. I've been thinking of you and Pernod every day wondering how she was doing, and I'm so happy she's at leat eating and coming around a bit.

((HUGS))

Nadia


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 18, 2008)

Oh there's our beautiful little lady! She is so stunning!:inlove:

How are doing Jan? I know how worn out you must be - caring for a sick bunny is no easy task.:?Thinking of you.:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 18, 2008)

Awww, I'm so glad to hear that Pernod is feeling better! The fact that she's so alert and eating a lot more must be a good sign...

I love the pictures that Stan posted as well, with her posing next to the bag of food, with the bunny that looks just like her? Too cute! 

I hope you're doing ok too Jan, with all this stress! :hug:

Thinking of you all, 

Jen xxx


----------



## LuvaBun (May 18, 2008)

Aww Stan, thank you so much for posting the pictures (as well as everything else :hug:
Bo, you are so right - Stan is just so kind.

Well, Pernod has good and not so good days. She is a lot perkier, and takes a lot more interest in what is going on. We have unpacked a few more boxes of stuff from the UK (only about another 70 to go :shock and both she and Shadow have been nosing around them, seeing what they can explore. She has also been in the garden a lot (the weather has been gorgeous) and she has been eating grass and laying in the sun. Her runny nose is so much better - not much discharge at all 

On the not so good side, one day she will eat more readily than other. She always likes her salad and green veg and she was starting to eat a bit hay, oats and papaya tablet. Then the next day, she won't touch them, but will have a strawberry or grapes. On Friday, she actually had 4 pellets (ones I bought from home) but hasn't tried them since. I am still syringing Critical Care. 

I have to say here, that those of you with Special Needs bunnies have my deepest admiration. I am finding it really tiring looking after one sick bun, what with syring meds into her 5 times a day, syringing Critical Care, cleaning her nose and paws and trying to get her to eat other things. I also try to spend time with Shadow so he doesn't feel left out. As Stan said, Shadow would eat anything, and tries to get the medicine before Pernod does :?. I have to put him in a separate room when I am trying to feed her.

I find myself looking at her when she is laying outside, and I get so upset because, with the pasteurella not being so bad, she doesn't really look ill (except for being so skinny), yet I know that there is this problem with her liver. That whatever the antibiotics do for her, they may be little else can be done for her other problem. I guess when we go back to see Dr Goble this week, there may be some news on what we can do. Until then, I just keep on loving her!

Thanks for thinking of us!

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 18, 2008)

So glad to hear that Pernod is showing signs of hope! Can only imagine the stress level you have been dealing with -- the move, unpacking, getting everyone settled in, bun coming up sick... Glad to hear of at least a little ray of sunshine. Please keep updating on Pernod (and the unpacking - lol)..


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2008)

Hows Pernod today? Please keep us updated!


----------



## Marietta (May 20, 2008)

Jan, I' so glad that Pernod is in stable condition and that, at least, her pasteurella issue is getting much-much better. Pernod's photos is something that, I believe, everybody following your thread needed to see, i.e. Pernod looking healthy and happy...so, THANK YOU, Stan, not only for the great pictures, but mainly for being such a kind person and doing all the things you do for Pernod and Jan.

Shall be looking forward to hear more good news in the forthcoming days.
Marietta


----------



## LuvaBun (May 20, 2008)

Well, I'm happy to report that Pernod had a really good day yesterday . She and Shadow were outside for about 3 hours, and she ate a lot of grass and dandelions. She also had a lot of fun running around exploring.

When we went back inside, she ate a whole strawberry, some oats *AND* 6 pellets (UK ones). That is 6 more than she has eaten in weeks . She also ate her greens and her (syringed) Critical Care. The three of us (me, Pernod and Shadow) had quite a cuddle last night too 

Even better news - the pellets Tracy sent from the UK arrived today (thank you, thank you, thank you). Just as well as the ones I brought over have just about gone. Mind you, they were so well packaged, I needed scissors to get at them .

Her nose is just about clear, though she does occassionally not exactly sneeze, but gets rid of discharge. I can tell that there isn't as much as her front paws are no longer sticky.

So, we go for a check up on Thursday, and hopefully things will look up for us. I'll let you know.

Jan


----------



## cheryl (May 20, 2008)

That's wonderful...wonderful news...i'm happy that Pernod is doing so much better now 

Cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 21, 2008)

So nice to hear Pernod had a good day, and eating something besides her critical care. Hope sheeats more ofthe pellets Tracy sent.

These pictures are from May 7, when Pernod was not eating and disinterested in anything.
We sawDr Simmonds at the South Side Animal Hospital, as Dr Goble or Dr Steele were unavailable.






Pernod weighing in at 1.92 Kg.








How poorly she looked.








She didn't want to come out of her cage at the Vets office, and was not interested in any treats.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 21, 2008)

May 7, back from the Vet.







Pernod did not touch the Timothy Hay while Shadow munches away.










You can see why Jan is so worried.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

I am SO relieved to catchup on Pernod and hear she is slowly making it back to the Pellets! Paws are crossed for a further health climb!


----------



## HoneyPot (May 22, 2008)

Hey Jan - how are Pernod's days going? Still off and on?

Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (May 23, 2008)

Well, Stan took Pernod and I back to see Dr Goble today. Pernod has been good since Monday - I think her afternoon outings in the garden make a huge difference to her, and she eats lots of grass.

Dr Goble was really pleased with her . She had told me not to clean her nose for about 18 hours before our appointment, so she could see how much discharge from her nose there was. And ... there wasn't any . It's 90% better than when we first went. And although there is still a lot of gunk in her ear, the consistency of it has changed. So, they flushed her ears out today. Her right ear (which is the one with the problems) bled a little, but she said it wasn't anything to worry about, unless there any changes later on. As she is still on the Sulfatrim, there are no extra ear drops for her.

I was a little disappointed that she hasn't put on any weight, as she has been eating more, but then, she hasn't lost any either. And this afternoon and this evening, she has been wonderful (perhaps the ear flush may have helped). She ran all over the garden, and, best of all has tucked in to the new pellets that tracy sent . So much so, I haven't syringed any Critical Care, as she has eaten more in pellets than the amount I syringe.

So, all in all, pretty positive. Again, thanks to Stan for taking us - he gotr some good pictures too, though some of Pernod being examined are a bit unlady like .

I will keep updating as things go on.

Jan


----------



## Pipp (May 23, 2008)

Yikes, I've spent all day thinking it was Wednesday today! :shock: Long weekend fallout I guess. 

Glad to hear she's feeling so chipper!!

:hug1hugsto you, pats to Pernod. et:

(and for Stan and Flashy: :big kiss::bouquet: )


----------



## juliew19673 (May 23, 2008)

Yay!!!!!! So glad Pernod is climbing the ladder back to health! I to think the visits to the garden helped - how could it now?! I love happy stories! LOL!GO Pernod!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 23, 2008)

Oh yay - Jan I'm so happy that Pernod is feeling a bit better.:hug:I've been so worried about her so this good news has really cheered me up.

Continued thoughts and prayers for both of you.ray:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 23, 2008)

Double post - sorry!:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

Oh goodness! I am glad she's doing better!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 23, 2008)

Aww, I'm so glad she's doing better! Keep going Pernod, make your mummy happy! 

Hugs,

Jen :hug:xx


----------



## HoneyPot (May 23, 2008)

*whew* This is such good news. 

inkbouce:inkbouce:



Nad


----------



## cheryl (May 23, 2008)

Oh Jan,that's just so wonderful that Pernod is feeling much better

:big kiss:for Pernod

Cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

Pernod looked better, and was more active. She was getting her attitude back as she was digging in the carrier. 
She even bit Jan's finger earlier in the day.
She is loving being out in the rain, and having some of the familiar things shipped in from the U.K. made her feel more comfortable.

During the car ride to the Vet's, she flopped over enjoying the drive.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> thanks to Stan for taking us - he gotr some good pictures too, though some of Pernod being examined are a bit unlady like .








Undignified look on Pernod's face. At least we weren't taking the temperature.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I was a little disappointed that she hasn't put on any weight, as she has been eating more, but then, she hasn't lost any either.








4.2 lbs 1.9 Kg








Pernod on the scale.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> :hug1hugsto you, pats to Pernod. et:








Jan and Pernod waiting for Dr. Goble in the examining room.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> I love happy stories! LOL!GO Pernod!








Dr. Goble, Pernod, and Jan.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I've been so worried about her so this good news has really cheered me up.








She's under the best care with Dr. Goble.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh goodness! I am glad she's doing better!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Keep going Pernod, make your mummy happy!








Getting her ears checked.


----------



## Marietta (May 27, 2008)

Jan, how's Pernod doing?

Marietta


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2008)

How are her hocks doing? they look pretty sore in that one photo.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 27, 2008)

*Marietta wrote: *


> Jan, how's Pernod doing?
> 
> Marietta


I was wondering that as well.:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2008)

Aww, thanks for asking :hug:

SHe's actually been doing brilliantly . I haven't had to syringe feed her since her vet visit last thursday (although she still gets the meds), as she has been eating pellets on her own. Not many, but probably about the same amount as the Critical care would have been. I think she understood when I told her that if she ate some pellets, I wouldn't have to stick the syringe in her mouth 

She has been in the garden every day (even in the rain) and has chowed down on lots of grass, and has eaten her usual treats of oats, strawberry and veggies. I can't say she looks as if she has put on any weight, but she certainly is active and has her 'tude back. Her poops are still small and dark, but there's plenty of them, so all in all, she is doing better.

I still don't know about her liver problem, but since the pasteurella has improved, she is so much happier, which means I'm a happier bunny mom 

Her meds finish on Thursday, and we are back at the vet for a check up to see if she needs to continue, or perhaps go onto 'pulsing'(Dr Goble suggested that - a rest from the meds, then back on them again). 

Thanks again for asking. I'll let you know how Thursday goes 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 28, 2008)

Oh Jan - it's such a relief to hear that she's doing better. I had to chuckle when you said she got her attitude back, that's always a good sign!Now fingers crossed she starts to put some weight back on.:hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 28, 2008)

Glad to hear she's doing better....it's such a relief when they get that attitude back....the very thing that usually drives us crazy about them:shock:, but the thing that we love most!:biggrin2: Hope she continues to improve! Nose rubs to Pernod, and {{Hugs}} to you...it's so stressful when they aren't well....get some rest!


----------



## ChinaBun (May 29, 2008)

I realized that I hadn't checked lately to see how Pernod was doing! I'm so glad to see that she's doing better. 

I loved the pictures of her at the vet's office!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2008)

Another vet check up today, and I was so hopeful that things were better. However, they aren't as good as I thought they may be :?.

Pernod has lost weight this week - from 4.2 lbs to a straight 4 lbs. She has been eating better, but has also been a lot more active, which could be the reason for the loss (I hope so, anyway).

She still has puss in her right ear (the left one is almost healed) so they flushed them out again. Poor soul was so wet afterwards, she spent ages cleaning herself. We have another prescription for Sulatrim for 2 weeks, and I'm getting some more Cisapride. Also, I may have to give Critical Care again even though she's eating, just to get some weight on her.

On the plus side, we don't have to go back for 2 weeks, and she is so much more active and alert.

When we were at the vet (Stan accompanied me again - Thanks Stan ) a similar incident to Evey's Toby took place. A lady with a large Rottweiler didn't have it on a tight leash, and it came right up and stuck it's face in Pernod's carrier :shock:. I kept moving the carrier, but the dog wouldn't give up :X. A few others in the waiting room commented when she had gone (and pernod breathed a sigh of relief !

Jan

Edited to ask - other Dutch owners - what do your Dutchies weigh? Pernod has always been 'chunky' so maybe I'm worrying too much about her weight?


----------



## naturestee (May 29, 2008)

Poor Pernod. I wonder at what point another antibiotic should be tried?

As another appetite tempter, clover is good. And if you happen to know any farmers, I've been getting fresh wheat grass from my in-law's farm- 2 ft high, not the 3 inch high stuff at pet stores- and my bunnies love it. So does my kitty Eve actually too. 

Hugs for you and Pernod. And Stan!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 29, 2008)

Here is Pernod at the Vet today, weighing in at 4 lbs. Even my camera weighed more (5.2 lbs).








To give you an idea, Pebbles is 2.75 lbs. (1270 gm). Cocoa weighed 3.3 lbs (1500 gm). 
Bebe 4.43 lbs. (2010 gm). Bebe weighed alot more when I first got her, but after cutting off the Cheerios, shebecame much trimmer. 

Anyone else with Dutch weighs? :?

Would Pernodeat Nutri-Cal if it wassmeared in strawberries?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 29, 2008)

Dr Goble was glad to see a more active Pernod. But Pernod did not share the same enthusiasm.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 29, 2008)

The right ear is still has some white puss in it. She did not like the probe in her ear, and me flashing the camera in her eyes.


----------



## naturestee (May 29, 2008)

Oh, and Jan I wanted to tell you that Loki's healthy weight is just under 5 lbs, Luna is about 7 (!), and Myheart's Patrick if I remember right is closer to 4 lbs. I've seen a number of 4 lb Dutch buns at the shelter and some that are as low as 3.5 lbs.

How does Pernod feel? Can you feel her bones easily? What about fat and muscle? It took Loki about a month to feel right to me after he was sick. He was down to about 4.2 lbs then.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 30, 2008)

Look Mom, I can make my eyes bulge. :shock: 

Note: Does this happen (the large bulging eyes) to all rabbits or just Dutch rabbits?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 30, 2008)

Some more unlady like examinations.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 30, 2008)

Discussion of the next plan of treatment.


----------



## Haley (May 30, 2008)

Im sorry to hear things arent getting better, Jan, but at least shes eating and active. Did the vet ever culture the puss in the ear? In my experience, Bactrim (sulfatrim) is pretty ineffective, something like Baytril (especially injectible) would be something to ask about. Ive had better luck with that for minor infections.

As for dutch weight, I wouldnt worry too much at 4 lbs. Basil weighs about 4lbs and Max is barely 4.5 lbs. When Max was very sick he got down to under 4 lbs. Have you tried the nutrical to help with weight gain?

Praying your girl is better soon

Haley


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 30, 2008)

She still has her attitude after the encounter with the unruly big black dog.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

At least Pernod still has the gumption to have attitude!! Poor trooper of a girl! Hang in the Pernod and gain some weight!!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for your replies (and for the photos Stan).

OK, so it doesn't seem like 4 lbs is too bad - that's a relief. Pernod was large when we adopted her, so i suppose I've always been used to her being bigger. 
Naturestee - she does feel pretty boney, especially around her back end. But, like I say, I'm used to her having plenty of flesh on her. She has quite good muscle tone, especially now she has more energy and is running around more.

Haley - we started off on Baytril, both ear drops, then liquid. I have something called 'fastrack' to put on Pernod's food after the antibiotics. Dr Goble said it's like a boost to the antibiotics. She also had Penicillin injections (but they didn't seem to do that much :?). I guess we see what will happen in 2 weeks.

Thanks again for the re assurance. I just wish that pernod would wake up tomorrow wanting to eat everything in sight (a bit like Shadow does :?)

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (May 30, 2008)

I'm keeping Pernod in my thoughts and prayers. How is she today?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh! JAN! You didn't tell me Pernod was sick! I know, I know, it's my own fault for not being around.  I'm sorry that I haven't been here keeping up. I'm glad the infection is clearing up, but I'm so worried about her liver.  I will be marking this thread to notify me when it's updated. I hope there are some options available. 

I didn't even realize you'd moved. Sigh...on my honor, I promise to be a more frequent visitor. 

HUGS, Jan! I'm so glad the forum has been so awesome in helping you out! What a great group of people this is!


----------



## Marietta (Jun 3, 2008)

Jan, hi! Just wanted to check on Pernod. How is she these past days? Is she eating any better? Has she gained any weight? Have you gotten rid of the pasteurella issue? And, most importantly, how's the situation with her liver?

Marietta


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for your concerns . Elf mommy - don't worry, I think you have had enough on your mind with your injury.

I'm happy to say that Pernod has been wonderful these past few days . I am syringing 6 mls of Critical care (3 mls twice a day) just to get some calories in her, but she is eating quite well. She is taking pellets throughout the day, and munching on greens and even some fruit. SHe has loads of energy and explores everything - she has even started humping Shadows head again for the first time in ages :?.

I haven't had to clean her nose for a few days, and she only occassionally shakes her head. She is still having the Sulatrim, and also Fast Track which I'm supposed to sprinkle on her food, but she won't touch anything with it on. Soooo, I mix it in with the Critical Care and she gets it that way 

At the minute, she seems none the worse for her liver condition (except the weight she has lost). Her coat is nice and shiney and , like I said, she has more energy and interest in things than she has done since we got to Canada. Unless she shows a rapid decline, then I will see what Dr Goble says, but we may just see how she progresses. I don't really want to put her through any un-necessary stress, especially seeing how well she is doing. We don't have a vet visit until a week on Thursday, so hopefully things will continue as well as they are. I am so pleased with my little girl - she's a real trooper .

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm glad to hear things are going better for Pernod! Poor girl. I hope her next appointment goes well. How big are Dutchies supposed to be? Skyler is a purebred Dutch and he weighs in at a wopping 2 pounds, maybe a few ounces more. He's nice and plump, he's just a widdle guy at 5 months and a couple weeks old. I'm surprised to learn that Pebbles is heavier than Tallulah and Skyler.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 4, 2008)

:happyrabbit: the Pernod happy dance needs to be had!!!! So glad to hear that she is eating on her own!!! Can't wait for the results of the next vet visit! Really happy to hear that she is doing better :great:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 4, 2008)

Jan! that's YOU! in the picture too isn't it!?! :hug:

I'm so glad Pernod is doing well right now! Kisses for her from me!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jan! that's YOU! in the picture too isn't it!?! :hug:
> 
> I'm so glad Pernod is doing well right now! Kisses for her from me!
> 
> ...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 4, 2008)

Jan...just read this update, and I'm so glad she's coming along so well. :highfive:What a relief it must be to see your girl lively and happy again. :bunnydance:Keep us posted, please!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and that spunky little girl! So glad to hear she is on the up and up!

arty0002:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2008)

We don't go to the vet until Thursday, but I thought I'd let you know that the other night Pernod was found with her head in the pellet bag, stuffing her little face




. She isn't very hungry in the morning, but afternoons and evenings, she's eating like a little piggy. Hopefully, she will have put some weight back on (fingers crossed )

Jan


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 10, 2008)

Hope Pernod is doing well. I just wanted to say that Dutch are fine weighing 4 pounds. I have a 3 1/2 pound buck. Anyways, you should keep in mind what Pernod's "healthy" weight was, you don't want her to loose too much. Have you tried to give her some oatmeal baby food (the Gerber kind that comes in a jar)? Oats are a good weigh to put on weight. Just don't overdo it, little at a time.

To me, she looks fine, doesn't look skinny. Glad to hear she is eating some.

Sharon


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 11, 2008)

Sharon, thank you so much for that - I'm pleased to know that 4lbs is OK. Pernod used to be 5.5 lbs, and *did* need to lose a little weight. I guess it's just because I got used to her being a ' solid' little girl .

She gets a few oats as a nightime treat, and laps them up now, although when she was really ill, she wouldn't look at them (one way I knew something was wrong). I have to say that she has ALL of her attitude back, and is in to everything again. I never thought i would say it, but it's a relief to have the Diva in her back to normal 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jun 11, 2008)

Im so glad to hear our girl is doing ok! Ive been thinking of you guys and I'll be praying for her continued improvement 

Give her kisses from me and the dutch boys.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 11, 2008)

Glad to hear the Pernod is doing so well now! :happyrabbit:



Now you have no excuse not to update your Blog with new photos?:big wink:


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> ...Luna is about 7 (!), and Myheart's Patrick if I remember right is closer to 4 lbs.


I was going to respond to the question about Dutch weight, and then I saw this. Luna only feels like she is seven pounds (she isa big-bottomed girl). She is actually a tiny bit over 5 pounds, but should not gain any more weight. I think Patrick is about 4.5 pounds, but don't quote me on that. He is a bit more trim than Luna, but he tends to cruise around the house a bit more. I hope this helps...

myheart


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 12, 2008)

"I thought I'd let you know that the other night Pernod was found with her head in the pellet bag, stuffing her little face"

That ^^^ made me smile. Very good news she has got her appetite back :sunshine:

Jo xx


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2008)

Update.

Pernod was in for her 2 week check-up and prescription refill.






She gained weight! 4.2 lbs. :dutch


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2008)

Jan and Pernod in the examining room waiting for Dr. Goble.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. Goble is pleased with Pernods progress.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2008)

No problems with her nose. :anotherbun


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

A little touchy here.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

Jan is so pleased. Pernod is not, because ...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

... because Pernod does not likegetting her ears flushed. :headflick:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

Jan meets a new friend. :adorable:







No big black dog here. :hiding:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

Pernod goes nose to nose with this one. :stikpoke


----------



## Haley (Jun 13, 2008)

Great pictures, Stan! Look at those beautiful girls! 

Im so glad to hear Pernod is doing well :big kiss:

Thismust be whatPernod looks like post ear flush---->:headflick:

:big wink:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 13, 2008)

Pernod! :hug2: I've missed you. I'm glad you're doing well now. Hugs to you and Jan.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am so HAPPY that Pernod is doing good!!! :happyrabbit:



That happy - binkie bunny is now my "Pernod" emoticon!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for updating, Stan.

Yes,Pernod is doing great. SHe's eating well (hence the gained weight), and she is just so full of life - and attitude!!! She *didn't* appreciate the ear flushing and cleaned herself for ages when she got home, then tucked into some beansprouts Stan gave us!

We have 2 more weeks supply of Sulfatim, and go back to the vet in 3 weeks to see how she's getting on.

Those dogs were gorgeous - Pernod wasn't worried by either of them (not like the dog last time).

Thanks everyone, for thinking of my girlie (nice to see you again tailof2rabbits )

Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of this with Pernod, but I'm very happy that she is getting much better. 

My prayers for her to continue getting well, and :hug:hugs to you in this frustrating time. ray:

Stan, you take such wonderful, clean and crisp pictures, they look professional and forbooks! hehe. I'm so happy you're taking Jan and Pernod to the vets' too, that's such a nice thing to do. 

Emily


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness Jan, I'm just catching up with everything I have missed. Poor Pernod and poor you. It sounds like you both had a real rough month. The poor little thing going back and forth to the vets and then all the stuff you had to do for her. She's one little trooper.

I'm so glad to hear she is feeling better and eating. Boy are you lucky to have such a good friend in Stan. 

Great pictures, your babies are so adorable. I may have to Bunny Nap them now that you are in Canada. LOL BTW you are very Pretty too. You take good pictures.

I will say a little prayer for Pernod that he continues to make a full recovery.

Susan:headflick:


----------



## Marietta (Jun 18, 2008)

Stan, how lovely and vivid your pictures always are! I just love them!

Jan and Pernod are two beauties!!!

Mariettaink iris:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm soglad that Pernod is getting better!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jun 18, 2008)

WOOOhOOOO, I saw it said resolved and I ran in here to check it out. Good for Pernod! Jan, I'm so relieved, you know how special that little girl is to me (she too reminds me of Misty!)

((HUG)) to you for staying strong though this. 

Nadia


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 18, 2008)

Yay it's resolved and Pernod is okay! What an ordeal, and what a happy ending :biggrin2: This made my day! I'm so happy she's doing so much better.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been having issues with my computer so haven't been able to get on here to check on Pernod for a few days.:?I am SO glad to hear that our little girl is improving.:biggrin2:Such good news Jan, I'm so happy for you!:hug:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2008)

Actually Pernod is scheduled to go in again after the July 1 holiday.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone (also for the nice comments you guys made :embarrassed

As Stan said, we do have to go back a few more times, mainly to check that she is still doing OK. Dr Goble said she wanted to see her on 3rd July, as she will have finished the Sulfatrim for a week then. Then, we'll go back some weeks later, and if she continues to do OK, then twice yearly check ups .

Pernod continues to improve, and fights me giving her the meds even more - I have a large bite on my leg where she bit through my trousers this morning - but hey, it's a good sign, right? 

I want to thank everyone for all their concern and help during Pernod's illness - it means such a lot! I think I will update my blog (when I get the chance) and keep you informed there 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh Jan..i'm just so happy that Pernod is doing so much better now...she's a little fighter that's for sure.

Cheryl


----------

